# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > آموزش: آموزش ساخت اپلیکیشن IOS  با xamarin

## arman_Delta2002

سلام مجدد
امروز نحوه ساخت یک اپلیکیشن IOS  رو با استفاده از زامارین میدم یکم پیش نیاز میخواد(یکم که چی بگم خیییلیی :D)

لینک های دانلود زیر ممکنه منقضی شه یا هم ورژن نباشن دقت کنین در دانلود ها

* خوب وسایل مورد نیاز :*
1-gtk برای ویندوز یک عدد
2-Xamarin.iOS ویندوز یک عدد http://downloadly.ir/software/programming/xamarin/
3-Xamarin.VisualStudio برای ویندوز 1 نسخه همراه با کرک :D http://downloadly.ir/software/programming/xamarin/
4- زامارین برای مک 1 نسخه به همراه کرک (خدا پدر مادر سازنده سایت http://downloadly.ir/software/programming/xamarin/ بیامرزه)
5- JDK  برای ویندوز و مک هر کدام یک عدد(با قند شکن بگیرین چون تحریم هست) https://jdk7.java.net/download.html
6- مونو فقط برای مک یک عدد http://www.mono-project.com/download/
7-vmware برای نصب مک روی ویندوزتون ورژن 10 به بالا یک عدد http://vmware.com/ (ورژن 11 بهتره چون مک 10.10 رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه)(از سایتای ایرانی بگیرین)
8- آن لاکر مک برای vmware دو عدد وجود دارد به انتخاب کار کرد یکی را انتخاب کنین
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/fil.../339-unlocker/
و
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/fil...cker-for-os-x/
9- سیستم عامل Mac یک عدد بسته به سلیقه خودتون http://p30download.com/fa/entry/53031/ آپدیتش رو نمیخواد
10- 7zip یک عدد برای ویندوز http://p30download.com/fa/entry/1532/
11-SDK اندروید به میران لازم دل بخواه خودتونه دوست داشتین واسه برنامه نویسی اندروید هم نصب کنین که این خودش داستان جدای خودشو داره
12- UltraISO نرم افزاری جهت تبدیل فایل DMG  به ISO  که قابلیت های دیگه ای داره ما فقط تبدیلشو میخوایم بیخودی دنبال نرم افزارای دیگه نرین که شر نشه واستون
13- xCode برای مک یک عدد(یه ورژن اش رو بگیرین که به ورژن مک شما بخوره و نصب بشه وگرنه باید اخرین ورژن مک رو دواره بگیرین) http://www.i-phone.ir/forums/thread98474.html

* نحوه ساخت کیک IOS* 
خوب اول JDK  ویندوز رو نصب کنین
بعد gtk رو نصب کنین روی ویندوز 
مرحله بعد Xamarin.iOS و Xamarin.VisualStudio رو نصب کنین برای ویندوز  و مراسم کرک رو انجام بدید

خوب تازه خمیرمون اماده شده باید ورز بدیمش :D
حالا باید مک رو نصب کنین
اول از همه باید فایل نصب مک رو استخراج کنین
* نحوه استخراج فایل DMG نصب کننده مک روی vmware
*به 2 روش میشه مک رو نصب کرد چون برای هر ورژن یه روشی هست مجورم 2 روش رو بگم
*روش اول
*چون طولانی لینک فیلم فیلمش رو میزارم امیدوارم لینکش خراب نشه در آینده
http://forum.soft98.ir/46776-%D8%A2%...D8%A8-mac.html

فیلم داخل سایت بالا با 2 کیفیت
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81508118..._900p.avi.html
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81508125..._720p.avi.html

*روش دوم*
*نکته مهمی که واسه استخراج فایل نصبی مک مهمه اینه که فقط و فقط با 7zip فایل DMG رو اکسترکس کنین چون با هیچ برنامه دیگه ای نمیتونین اون حجم اصلی و فایل سالم رو داشته باشد.*
پس از دانلود فایل DMG  مک آن رو با 7zip  اکسترکس کنین
یک سری پوشه ها داره که شما باید وارد پوشه Install OS X Mountain Lion.app و سپس داخل Contents و باز هم داخل SharedSupport بشد
در اونجا یک فایل به نام InstallESD.dmg هست اونو به با UltraISO به فایل ISO  تبدیل کنین و تو اموزش vmware ازش استفاده کنین
دقت کنین ممکنه سیستم عامل مک رو نتونه بیاره 
پس باید همین فایل InstallESD.dmg رو یک بار دیگه با 7zip  اکسترکس کنین و باز وارد پوشه های Contents و باز هم داخل SharedSupport بشد و فایل به نام InstallESD.dmg رو دواره استخراج کنین و سپس به ISO  تبدیل کنین برای استفاده در vmware.
پس چی شد ما اول DMG  دانلودی رو با 7zip  اکسترکس کردیم یک InstallESD.dmg ازش گرفتیم و باز همون InstallESD.dmg رو با 7zip اکسترکس کردیم و یک InstallESD.dmg دیگه ازش گرفتیم و این InstallESD.dmg اخری که گرفتیم رو به ISO  تبدیل کردیم تا برای نصب در vmware ازش استفاده کنیم

* نحوه پیکره بندی vmware برای نصب مک*
اینجا اون فایل InstallESD.iso که تو مرحله قبل استخراج کردین رو استفاده کنین و از لینک های unlocker  های بالا استفاده کنین جواب میگیرین
البته اینو بگم بعضی مواقع unlocker  ها درست کار نمیکنن  دلیلش مشخص نیست !

http://www.appleapps.ir/%D8%A2%D9%85...8%D8%B1%D8%AA/

http://www.i-phone.ir/forums/thread87663.html

* نحوه نصب مک 
*
http://www.appleapps.ir/%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%B4-%D9%86%D8%B5%D8%A8-%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%B3%DB%8C%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%85-%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%84-%D9%85%DA%A9-os-x-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AA/

خوب امیدوارم از این مرحله همتون زنده در اومده باشید و مک رو نصب کرده باشید
حالا باید یک پوشه روی کامپیوتر ویندوزی خودتون share کنین و فایل های نصب زامارین تو مک رو بریزین اونجا تا زامارین رو روی مک هم نصب کنیم
فایل های نصب مورد نیاز روی مک رو بالا گفتم که الان یه اشاره ای میکنم بهش
زامارین برای مک که میدونین پسوند نصبی روی مک Dmg  هست (روی ویندوز exe)
JDK برای مک https://jdk7.java.net/download.html
مونو فقط برای مک یک عدد http://www.mono-project.com/download/

*تنظیمات share  روی vmware* انجام بدین روی ماشین مجازی مک ای که ساختید قبل از اجرای مک کلیک راست کنین و پوشه share خودتون رو بدید بهش (کلیک راست Setting)
07-10-2015 12-08-06 ب-ظ.png
خوب اینا رو بریزین توی پوشه share  توی مک البته امکان داره یکم بد شانس باشین و توی تنظیم پوشه share  به مشکل بخورین رو حل کنین و برنامه های زامارین روی مک رو نصب کنین
*این 3 مرحله زیر رو برین تا تنظیمات انجام بشه*

http://developer.xamarin.com/guides/...ation/windows/

http://developer.xamarin.com/guides/...oubleshooting/

http://developer.xamarin.com/guides/...visual_studio/

* نصب XCode*
خوب حالا باید Xcode رو روی مک نصب کنین و مثل این لینک کانفیگ کنینش
http://developer.xamarin.com/Guides/..._provisioning/


*کارهای کلی که باید بالا انجام بدین ایناست:*
بعد از نصب بالا سمت راست توی مک یه جستجو گر هست اونجا بنویسین Build host  به پنجره میاد که یه کد توش داره 
حالا برین روی پروژه ویندوز خودتون و توی تنظیمات ویژوال استدیو قسمت زامارین جایی که شما باید هاست IOS  خودتون رو بدید فایند کنین و ای پی جاری سیستم رو بدید اگه پیدا نکرد 127.0.0.1 یا 192.168.0.1 تا build host  رو پیدا کنه و به هم پین بشن 
فقط کرک Build host  یادتون نره 
شاید این کار کنه اگه هم نسخه اون باشه

http://www.mediafire.com/download/j9...tv6v/Xaupb.zip


فقط مونده یکم تنظیمات واسه کرک کردن Xamarin.ios روی مک
اول باید درایو اصلیتون پوشه هاشو نشون بده
از منوی فایندر زیر منوی پرفرنس رو باز کنین و در پنجره باز شده در لبه ساید بار همه تیک ها رو بزنین و سپس تایید کنین
07-23-2015 04-12-29 ب-ظ.jpg

هر جا میتونین فایلهای xaupb رو کپی کنین مخصوصا این مسیر
C:\Library\Framework\xamarin.ios.framwork\versions  \8.6.0.51\bin
و 
c:\developer
و
دسکتاپ مک

سطح دسترسی کل فایل های این 2 مسیر رو کامل بدید وگرنه تو ترمینال مک پیقام permission denied  میده
واسه دادن اکسس کامل به فایل ها و پوشه ها روی پوشه های گفته شده لایبرلی و دولوپر کلیک راست رو بزنین Get Info  رو انتخاب کنین به ازای هر پوشه یه مشخصات تو یه پنجره مجزا نمایش داده میشه اسکرول پنچره get info رو ببرین اخر و بخش sharing And Permission  رو باز کنین در کار پایینش قفلش رو باز کنین و دسترسی همه یوزر های توی لیست رو حالت Read & White بزارین و در کنار دکمه قفل یک دکمه چرخدنده هست روش کلیک کنین یه پوپ آپ باز میشه گزینه  apply to enclosed item رو بزنین تا توی تمام زیر پوشه ها این سطح دسترسی اعمال بشه و بعد دواره دکمه قفل رو بزنین تا تنظیمات ذخیره شه

07-31-2015 08-18-17 ق-ظ.jpg
بعد terminal  مک رو باز کنین
با دستور ls  در ترمینال اسم پوشه های جاری رو در بیارین
با دستور cd یه پوشه برگردین بالا
باز با دستور cd Desktop برین تو پوشه دستکاپ 
 و فایل patchOnMac_Xamarin_iOS_810.sh درگ  کنین توش و اینتر رو بزنین اگه فایل xaupb رو در جای درست کپی کرده باشید
بعد 20 ثانیه ترمینال کلی خط عجق وجق نوشت و کامپلیت شد که خیلی عالیه و کرک شده

اگه کرک نشد این روش رو هم تست کنین

Xamarin.Components.Ide.dll این فایلو از (کرررک همت) بالا بگیر و در مسیر پاین ریپلس کن اینترنت قطع باشه موقه اجرای Build host
For Mac if you want patch IOS version you need to rename mtouch to   mtouch-64, and patch this file then rename patched file to mtouch. 
Applications\Xamarin.iOS Build  Host.app\Contents\MonoBundle\Xamarin.Components.Id  e.dll

اول اینترنت رو قطع کنید حالا برین build host رو اجرا کنین و حالشو ببرین

خدا رحمتتون کنه که انقد مرحله برای ساخت یک اپلیکیشن واسه IOS  باید طی کنین :D
مستوم اماده است :D

----------


## hno2005

سلام خیلی ممنون از پست اموزندتون . متاسفانه لینک های شماره ی 3 و 4 را نتونستم پیدا کنم. خیلی ممنون میشم اگه بتونید لینک ها رو قرار بدید.در ضمن ورژن های جدید هم اومده که روی vs 2015 هم نصب میشه . ایا از اونها هم میشه استفاده کرد؟
باتشکر

----------


## arman_Delta2002

بله میشه استفاده کرد
شماره 3 و 4 رو تو سایت دانلودلی تو همون لینکی که گذاشتم هست یکم دقت کنین لطفا
لینک شماره 5 هم با قند شکن بگیرین چون تحریم هست :D 
شماره 4 هم یه زحمت سرچ بود که اونم انداختین رو گردن من اصلاحش کردم :D

----------


## hno2005

خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون.
الان مشکلی که هست برای کرک کردن xamarin روی مک هست. اون لینکی که در قسمت اول باید درایو اصلیتون پوشه هاشو نشون بده گذاشتید از کار افتاده و متاسفانه هر چی سرچ کردم هم پیداش نکردم. ممکنه بگید باید چکار کرد که پوشه ها رو نشون بده ؟

باتشکر فراوان

----------


## mahdiyar.m

زامارین سنتر مرجع فارسی زامارین
xamarincenter.ir

----------


## M aJi D

ممنون از آموزشهای بسیار مفید دوست عزیزمون

البته ما در ایران مرجع فارسی زامارین *نداریم* (میدونید که تحریم هستیم ).

این سایت هم در زمینه ی آموزش برنامه نویسی موبایل و آموزش زامارین فعالیت می کنه .
xamarinfa.ir

----------

